# Marker LT Binding Adjustment help



## mrlossyman (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi My american and international friends!

I have just purchased some Volkl 724EXP with LT bindings and need some advice on adjustment.

My heal length on my Xwave 8 boots is 225mm but the mounting braket on the LT binding gives me the option of 220 or 230.  It seems to go up in 10mm steps.  The mounting comes in two parts, front and back so I am wondering if I should click the mounting in the 230mm on the back and click in the 220mm on the front making 225mm?  Or should I set to 220mm as the boot does click into place.

My second question is regarding the Din setting.  I have a Din setting of 6 on my Crossmax 10s.  Should I have the same setting on these skis, or does the type of ski require a different setting being a more freeride kind of ski?

The ski season is only a few months away and next year I am skiing in Sauz d'loux Italy and Verbier Switzerland.... Already excited!

Thanks in anticipation of some good advice.

Carl


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!  Moving this to gear...

As for advice, take them to a shop.  :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 9, 2005)

yea, if you need to ask then it's probably a good idea to take them to a professional and have a qualified shop tech make the needed adjustments.  welcome to AZ.


----------



## mrlossyman (Oct 9, 2005)

*Mmmm*

That would be easy in any other country but the UK....

If you don't ask you don't learn  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Mmmm*



			
				mrlossyman said:
			
		

> That would be easy in any other country but the UK....
> 
> If you don't ask you don't learn  :roll:



I'm sure no offense was meant.  You'll find that most people will give you the same answer.  No one wants to be responsible for you breaking your leg or worse if you do it wrong...

Welcome to AlpineZone.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm jealous- that's the setup I was looking to get (you even have the same boots, same size, as me). 

As others have said, here and in the past, this is one of those things that, if you have to ask, you can't do it. Take a course, or find a shop. Screwing around with bindings is not to be taken lightly, and if you mess it up, they will mess you up terribly. Taking them to a shop is yout insurance policy. You want them done right.


----------



## skidon (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo Lossy Mon.  You want to set the toe at 230, the heel at 220, and dial the LOWER screw on the back of the heel housing so that the very end of the screw lies flush with the housing when the boot is in the binding. Make sure you release the boot from the binding and reinsert it several times to make sure it's at the proper forward pressure.  As far as the release setting goes, give me yer height, weight, age and skier type (cautious, moderate or sick) and I'll tell you your chart setting.  Assuming the bindings aren't defective, your boots are pristine, and a few other things, this should get you in the ballpark.  Get hurt  -  I don' know you.

Cheers

Oh! Make sure you insert the pin that passes through the baseplate and keeps the bindings from sliding off the rails.  It'd suck if that happened while you were skiing.  Heh.


----------



## mrlossyman (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey,

Thanks for that!  I have a set of crossmax 10's and the binding is at din setting 6.  I went to a ski show in London and the guy said to set at 330mm and turn inwards till flush so I tried this.  This seemed way to loose and at 220mm the binding seems good.  I have found a ski shop not too far though so I will take the advice and get them checked!!

I paid £200 for a brand new set of Volk Exps which is about $320 and this includes the bindings!  I used to look at all those skis on ebay US and wish i was there as they seemed so cheap!! Now I think I have got a great deal here in the UK!!  The skis are brand new!!

Now I need to get used to the transfer from the salomon Xmax 10s to Volkl.  I hope to try some off piste skiing this year and hopefully these new skis will help me.

Thanks to all you stateside folks (as Bush would say) for you help and advice!!

I'll keep posting!!

 :beer:


----------

